# Taxidermy Rip Off



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking through the hunting forum I started thinking back to a couple of years ago when I shot an 8pt off of a friends land. Wanted to get it mounted to put on the lake house wall and while getting it processed (Bay Area Processing Pasadena) I picked up a flyer for Lozano's Taxidermy in South Houston. Price was right, gave him $100.00 down and waited. Anyway to make a long story short the guy disappeared.

Today I put his name in google and all kinds of ads came up for hunts and taxidermy work. Just for the hell of it I tried the numbers but no answer. The ads are probably years old.

Anyway if you run across a Richard Lozano offering to do 
taxidermy work tell him you know somebody whose looking for him.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I heard he is out of business.


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

I heard it happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

MudNShell said:


> Anyway if you run across a Richard Lozano offering to do
> taxidermy work tell him you know somebody whose looking for him.


What are you gonna do with him if you find him...Hehehe.

Seriously, this same thing happened to me many years ago...probably not same guy. I was told they borrow from you to hunt in other states and it eventually catches up with them. I now only hire a taxadermist that does it for hobby and hunts very little...and even then do not give them but 15%-25%. If they have a problem with that, I explain what happened and typically bow down.

Oh yeah, eventually another taxidermist took over and I got a call several years later for him to finish up the mount...which I agreed. Wish I didn't cause it was a crappy job.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I know a guy in Richwood/Clute that will take your deposit also, going on 3 years, gonna take a ride next week and pay him a visit. rs


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had a similar thing happen to me with a nice 11 pt. hill country buck I shot in '96 ... first deer I ever had mounted. Gave the guy 50% down and the deer on the recommendation and word from one of his close and personal friends.

With the help of that same friend, four years later, and with a crow bar ... we managed to get my deer out of his out of business shop. The guy had been out of business the entire time but for some reason finished my mount.

I just thank God I knew one of his buddies ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

MudNShell said:


> Looking through the hunting forum I started thinking back to a couple of years ago when I shot an 8pt off of a friends land. Wanted to get it mounted to put on the lake house wall and while getting it processed (Bay Area Processing Pasadena) I picked up a flyer for Lozano's Taxidermy in South Houston. Price was right, gave him $100.00 down and waited. Anyway to make a long story short the guy disappeared.
> 
> Today I put his name in google and all kinds of ads came up for hunts and taxidermy work. Just for the hell of it I tried the numbers but no answer. The ads are probably years old.
> 
> ...


I hate that you lost your money and your deer, but, his work sucked anyway. Probably why he's out of business.


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

MudNShell said:


> Looking through the hunting forum I started thinking back to a couple of years ago when I shot an 8pt off of a friends land. Wanted to get it mounted to put on the lake house wall and while getting it processed (Bay Area Processing Pasadena) I picked up a flyer for Lozano's Taxidermy in South Houston. Price was right, gave him $100.00 down and waited. Anyway to make a long story short the guy disappeared.
> 
> Today I put his name in google and all kinds of ads came up for hunts and taxidermy work. Just for the hell of it I tried the numbers but no answer. The ads are probably years old.
> 
> ...


Get a rope Scooter.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a really bad experience with Richard Lozono. He kept my Buffalo head for 3 years before a freind of mine took it from him. I never got the hide, or skull. Total P.O.S.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Lozano*

I used Lozano's several years ago for my wife's balckbuck. It took him over a year, and he botched the job. His claim was the guides cut the cape too short, he had to cut down the form, etc... I did finally get it back after several visits and numerous phone calls, at the end they were not very nice phone calls. We had determined not to use him again anyway.
Good luck getting your head back.
BB


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

Fortunately the deer I lost wasn't a monster but it was still good enough for me to hang on the wall. And as you know it's usually as much or more about the circumstances and the story behind it than the animal. All I can say is some people are really stupid or have no fear. The last person I would rip off is a guy who has been known to kill things... LOL.... Well hopefully this will keep him from ripping off someone else. Hope the rest of you get some justice.......


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I was browsing through some taxidermist after reading your post, looking for one myself of course. I see the nice website for a Mr. Richard lozano. Phone # still worked also. 713-417-3485. Thanks for the heads up. Won't be using him.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i called him he wants $675 for my elk , 3-4 month out put , i guess he is a rip off artist , # 713-417-3485 located in south houston on college and HWY 3


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

pilar said:


> i called him he wants $675 for my elk , 3-4 month out put , i guess he is a rip off artist , # 713-417-3485 located in south houston on college and HWY 3


$675 for an Elk, You don't want him to do it anyway! anyone charging that cheap of a price wouldn't give you a mount worth showing anybody!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*way to cheap*



catchysumfishy said:


> $675 for an Elk, You don't want him to do it anyway! anyone charging that cheap of a price wouldn't give you a mount worth showing anybody!


others are at $800 and have a good rep , i will go that way ! thanks


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You can google his name and find a lot of information........


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

found him for ya!!!
http://www.teamlzo.com/


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Yep I went to school with his nephew and I know him pretty well. I would not use him to mount one of Johnny Quest's trophys. Guy is not very good.


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

pilar said:


> i called him he wants $675 for my elk , 3-4 month out put , i guess he is a rip off artist , # 713-417-3485 located in south houston on college and HWY 3


I can't believe he's still there. I've actually stopped by his shop a few times over the years just to see if the scam is still going. I'm heading out of town for a bird hunt this weekend but I'll make sure to stop by and say Hi when I get back.

Who knows maybe it was just a complicated job and took 4 years............

Best part is I've still got my receipt. Maybe something good did come out of moving all that closet junk after Ike........


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> Yep I went to school with his nephew and I know him pretty well. I would not use him to mount one of Johnny Quest's trophys. Guy is not very good.


Now that's bad! Funny, but bad. I hate a scam artist. Where's Tony Soprano?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Bitem, google is great. He has a very nice website up. www.teamlzo.com
his address is 406 Pennsylvania Ave., South Houston, 713-417-3485...
Good luck


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Since we're discussing worthless taxidermists, here's another to include on the list.

Palmer Bordelon of Bulverde never provided me with the bobcat and javelina I left with him. Nor did he return my deposit money.

Avoid him at all costs.


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

my roomate shot a really nice 10pt just outside of victoria. Not a giant but a very nice deer. It probably scores in the lower 150's. He took it into the local taxidermy (sorry dont know the name) to have it mounted. He paid his deposit and a year later still had not heard word from them. He stopped in the find out what the hold up was and they "lost" his deer. They refunded his deposit, but still he got shafted. It was his first buck, and by far his best yett.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Nowadays, it is not uncommon to ask the taxidermist to give you the antlers and then call you when he is ready for them. That is what _I_ do.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

That's a great idea Cazador.

And always, always get a written receipt for your deposit.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I had one that pulled that on me here in Victoria. Did you know that them doing that is called THEFT?

I called the sheriff, and they assited me in getting some of my stuff back. He lost my cape, but, they did get my european skull mount for me.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

They are everywhere. Sportsmans Taxidermy in Deer Park took my money and my mount several years back. I heard he had a shop full when he took everybodys money and ran. POS


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I bet if you get an owl mounted they would get it done. I got a timber rattler done in a few weeks


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Ironically the guy who screwed me over is a member of the Texas Taxidermay Assoc., Inc.

Go figure.

http://www.ttai.org/directory.html


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

*Say What?????*



jacobp80 said:


> I bet if you get an owl mounted they would get it done. I got a timber rattler done in a few weeks


Huh???????


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

So they don't get caught with it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

I see...........Now that you mention it there has been a very mature Bald Eagle jacking with my bass at the lake.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

There are lots of amatuers and part timers in that business, and a few scam artists. You can save some money if you know someone well but many many years ago one of my best friends took my deposit for a prairie chicken and well, I went in the service, he got divorced, . . . you know the story. We laugh about it now.

I know Connie Mack had a big damage at his home, but I think the shop is O.K. Pay the money, get a top quality job. He won't promise it in a hurry, usually but he gets it done when it's promised for the most part.

http://www.creativefeathers.com/KayakFishBags.cfm

Ask him for the "Rainbow Coalition Discount".


----------



## Marcus Lovell (Oct 9, 2006)

In Bryan/College Station, I've used Moos Taxidermy for 15yrs very reputable and does excellent work for a decent price.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

live2fish-fish2live said:


> my roomate shot a really nice 10pt just outside of victoria. Not a giant but a very nice deer. It probably scores in the lower 150's. He took it into the local taxidermy (sorry dont know the name) to have it mounted. He paid his deposit and a year later still had not heard word from them. He stopped in the find out what the hold up was and they "lost" his deer. They refunded his deposit, but still he got shafted. It was his first buck, and by far his best yett.


There are a lot of scammers out there no doubt, alway's,alway's get your horns ASAP! A lot of taxidermist in hill country towns take in too many and sub them out to who know's who, a friend of mine found this out the hard way in Fredericksburg, we caught the Tderm at his office , cornered him to get the truth and then put his rear end in the truck to go get the mount from the "sub" and everything the "sub" had looked like sh**, pure p**s poor work! if it takes more than 5 or 6 month's to get your mount back , unless it's some exotic full mount, then get you another taxidermist that has pride in his work and only takes in so many mounts! My tderm has a clientele that he does work for and will not just take anyone that calls him!


----------

